# Kinney Miniatures foaling thread



## kmh (Apr 23, 2013)

We have three mares due to foal anytime. Our foaling cam link http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=kinney

See our message board link below the cam window. There are updates of progress on each mare on my message board.

We have four cams on our monitor.

Cam #1 is Midnight, a seasoned broodmare, however she is not due until May 7th.

Cam #2 is Amy, a seasoned broodmare, that has produced a Hall of Fame driving horse for us. She is at 335 days. As of today her ph level is at 6.0, she could foal at anytime. Her udder has been extremely tight since yesterday (4/22).

Amy photo:







Cam #3 is Angie, a maiden, is at 351 days. Udder seems to be filled, but with a maiden it is hard to tell when she will foal.

Angie photo:






Cam #4 is Kankakee, a seasoned broodmare, is at 350 days. Her udder is also very full and tight.

Kankakee photo:






All mares are bred to our AMHR/ASPC stallion, McCarthy's Court Jester. This is his first foal crop. We are excited to see these foals!

Here is Court Jester...


----------



## countrymini (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, can''t wait to see all these gorgeous babies from these combinations!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to our "Nutty Nursery" !! All beautiful girls, and a handsome daddy!

I see we're foaling!!!!! Come on Kankakee!!

Oh my goodness, we seem to have some problems.

Feet and legs sticking out and mom walking around......








Good save!!!!!!!! And a beautiful little one!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS ON A BEAUTIFUL COLT!!!

I just knew it was a boy -- fiesty right from the start!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Poor little guy.....he's hungry and momma is still trying to pass her placenta. Okay, now a role reversal -- he's down and she's up! Now he's up and momma's down. He's already trying out his prancing legs!!

He looks just beautiful!!!

I see you checking Amy! How is she doing? With a 6.0 pH -- she could give you a "two-fer" tonight!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

I see a little help from the "steering club" Steph, has him headed in the right direction for the milk bar!! Come on little one -- you'll be very happy with a good drink!

Glad you posted your link tonight Steph -- but I had no idea it would be so exciting on DAY 1 !!!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh congratulations steph! I'm pulling your camera up now





what a perfectly marked little foal! congratulations! you must be thrilled! mum and dad did a good job with this little dude! he's a spunk!

already trying to have a poop... cutie!


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Amy just gone down sternal


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Amy back up


----------



## kmh (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks all. It was a little tricky getting him out, seemed he was stuck after the head was out. I was here alone since hubby was at a family function 40 miles away. 

I'm glad Kankakee gave that big push to get him out the rest of the way. 

He has finally figured out where the milk bar is. We are very pleased with his markings and conformation. Will post pics tomorrow. 

Ok now if Amy and Angie would foal, I can get some much needed sleep! LOL

Steph


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Angie just gone down sternal 1:39am


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Many congratulations on your new colt Steph - you just registered yourself and your beautiful horses here in time for the first birth, we are used to loooooooooooong waiting times as the norm! LOL!!

Good luck and safe foaling with Amy - certainly is a busy night tonight on here with several mares suddenly producing their gorgeous babies.

Dont forget the pictures for us!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery, you sure have set a high standard here with 2 gorgeous babies on your first night


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN on Amy's filly!! I just knew she was going to foal at 6.0 - but just couldn't stay up any longer!

Just beautiful and we look forward to pictures!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

congratulations on the little filly! she looks cute running around her stable can't wait for piccies of both


----------



## kmh (Apr 24, 2013)

We had a busy night, but glad we have two healthy foals on the ground. Kankakee was having a little trouble getting the foal out after the head and front legs were delivered. Thankfully she pushed again with me pulling to get the colt out. She foaled about 11:00 PM (4/23).

I will get better pictures later on, once they both unfold a bit.

Here is Kankakee's pinto colt.










We were up until 2:00 AM making sure Kankakee's foal nursed, etc. I had fallen asleep on the couch when Amy set the Equipage off at 4:45 AM. She had a textbook delivery of a champagne colored filly. See photo below:






Two down, two more mares to go. The one I worry about the most is the maiden mare, Angie (cam #3). She is at 352 days today. Hubby is home today/tonight so I hope she delivers while he is here to help.

Midnight is not due until about May 7th, so we will get a little break.

thanks for joining us in the barn.

Steph


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats! And Welcome! Beautiful foals!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats on your two gorgeous foals!!! Love both of them


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 24, 2013)

congrads! you have beautiful babies. So it was a double header? You must have been hopping. My mare foaled right about the same time.as yours. Must have been the full moon rising. Its amazing!

Your babes are truly gorgeous and good luck with yor upcomings.I have 1 more I am waiting on..maybe we can do another copy cat..birthing REALLy soon

lori


----------



## lexischase (Apr 24, 2013)

What an exciting night you had! Both foals are lovely. Glad everything went well


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW!! Another little baby!! Many congratulations Steph and well done to Amy!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Angie is down and flat but from this angle it is very hard to see which end is her head


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

this mare is getting be worried, I think I will call Steph


----------



## kmh (Apr 24, 2013)

We are watching Angie closely. thanks for the additional people also watching.

Steph


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank goodness, I am having problems calling you, I think I am out of credit. I just called a friend with sons phone and asked her to call you


----------



## kmh (Apr 24, 2013)

Just checked.........Angie is waxing. We have the camera monitor in the living room where we can see her every move. Thanks

Steph


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh Good, she had me worried as I couldn't see her due to the sun. I am going to pop out to the shops soon to reload my phone.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

You started this thread just in time! CONGRATULATIONS!!! They are beautiful!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

If she foals before 11:00 PM tonight -- then we will SURELY have SOME RECORD -- 5 foals in 24 hours!!! Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## kmh (Apr 24, 2013)

As of 4:30 PM Angie (cam #3) is dripping milk. I may change the cams from viewing 4 cams to Angie's cam only periodically so we can see her better. We will switch cams back and forth to check in on the newborns from last night/this morning.

Foals are doing great, they got to play outside for about 15 minutes today and stretch their legs with mom. It's a little cool and sort of windy here, so did not want them outside very long on their first day.

Thanks for all of the congrats.

Steph


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Whatever makes you most comfortable and safe -- we're with you!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats! Both are just too cute.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like BABY 5 for the Nutty Nursery 24 hour record is getting ready to make his/her appearance!!

Safe foaling!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a bubble!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Certainly good strong contractions -- but with her butt away from the camera - hard to guess what's going on!! Looks like a little help is being done! Maidens are so tight!! Praying for a healthy little one and momma!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems like maybe a problem -- all hands being used!












WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONE!!!!!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your new babies!!! Wow 3 so close together!


----------



## kmh (Apr 24, 2013)

Angie had a little trouble getting the dome of the head out, after that the colt popped right out. Angie did very well for her first time and is being a great mom. We have never had 3 foals born within a 19 hour time frame, but it sure is nice to have it over with and able to get some much needed sleep! LOL

Have one mare left to foal, Midnight on cam #2. We bred her on two heat cycles and it is appearing that she may have settled on the second heat, which would put her due date at May 7th using 325 days gestation time frame.

She is turned out during the day and in the stall overnight. Her udder is super flabby and loose. *IF* she had settled on her first heat cycle she would be at 335 days today, but I don't think that is the case.

Thanks for joining us in the barn, we appreciate all of your wonderful comments about our foals. We are very pleased with our stallions first foal crop.

Steph


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't wait for pictures!! Can't really see this little one with all the fence gates! He's lost amongst the poles!! What color is he?

Just a couple of pictures please!


----------



## kmh (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a photo of Angie's colt. He was still wet when photo was taken. It looks like he will be a bay? Will take more photos today to see his true color.

Sorry about the 2 gates in their stall. Angie and colt are in a 3 sided lean-to shed. The second gate is in place to keep the colt under the roof area for better protection and keep him on the straw for warmth. When the weather gets better we will remove the 2nd gate during the day and put it back during the night or if we have rain during the day.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

oh what a cutie




I missed the foaling as it was my bedtime


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2013)

ADORABLE!!! Congrats!


----------



## kmh (Apr 25, 2013)

The foals played outside today and I took new pictures.

Steph

1. Kankakee pinto colt






2. Amy's filly






3. Angie's colt


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Each one just STUNNING!!! Beautiful babies!!!!

Don't forget to post them in the album!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 25, 2013)

Just gorgeous!


----------

